# Detect SD card reader, not the card.

## wpkzz

Hello fellow gentooers:

I fell like this is a silly question but I fell befuddled by this...

How can I know what my SD card reader is?

I've seen the suggestions to make 

```

dmesg | grep Something_Relevant

```

but I do not know what that "Something_Relevant" could be.

I have tried these

SD

MMC

Ricoh

Card

By the way, lspci and lsusb do not seem to show anything related:

```

mezcalina dev # lspci | grep -v Core

00:11.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset SPSR (rev 05)

00:11.4 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset sSATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset MEI Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:16.1 Communication controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset MEI Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev d5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation C610/X99 series chipset 6-Port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I350 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01)

01:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I350 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 01)

06:00.0 PCI bridge: Renesas Technology Corp. Device 001d

07:00.0 PCI bridge: Renesas Technology Corp. Device 001d

08:00.0 PCI bridge: Renesas Technology Corp. Device 001a

09:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. G200eR2 (rev 01)

```

```

mezcalina dev # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:1017 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1300

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c077 Logitech, Inc. M105 Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 413c:a001 Dell Computer Corp. Hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0d8c:013c C-Media Electronics, Inc. CM108 Audio Controller

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 413c:2107 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8002 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:800a Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Last edited by wpkzz on Fri Sep 04, 2015 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

External or internal?

If the reader is mounted internal, you can try to unmount it.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

It depends

some sdcard readers are usb ones too, even when they are built in.

```
lshw 
```

snip

 *Quote:*   

>            *-generic:0
> 
>                 description: SD Host controller
> 
>                 product: R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter
> ...

 

it may be smart to boot up a distro / livecd with a lot of hardware support. and check waht lsmod shows, ...

or you may just rebuild your kernel with a lot of kernel modules and see than lshw output...

----------

## wpkzz

Thanks crew:

Well I intalled lshw and doesn't show anything more interesting than dmesg or lspci/lsusb but more detailed.

I booted right now with the SystemRescueCD and the kernel modules listed are these:

```

root@sysresccd / % lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

video                  16832  0 

mgag200                34230  2 

ttm                    66567  1 mgag200

drm_kms_helper         37632  1 mgag200

x86_pkg_temp_thermal    12390  0 

drm                   216971  4 ttm,drm_kms_helper,mgag200

coretemp               12390  0 

iTCO_wdt               12390  0 

crct10dif_pclmul       12479  0 

crc32_pclmul           12483  0 

crc32c_intel           16568  0 

ghash_clmulni_intel    12523  0 

iTCO_vendor_support    12938  1 iTCO_wdt

ipmi_devintf           16486  0 

usblp                  16563  0 

microcode              41719  0 

dcdbas                 12486  0 

ipmi_si                33123  0 

ipmi_msghandler        35572  2 ipmi_devintf,ipmi_si

mei_me                 12576  0 

acpi_power_meter       16534  0 

mei                    58244  1 mei_me

lpc_ich                20629  0 

mfd_core               12807  1 lpc_ich

shpchp                 29571  0 

raid10                 37123  0 

raid456                57671  0 

async_raid6_recov      12621  1 raid456

async_pq               12640  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor              12573  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_memcpy           12464  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_tx               12840  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  28900  0 

raid0                  16515  0 

multipath              12390  0 

linear                 12390  0 

igb                   134205  0 

usb_storage            52365  1 

dca                    13614  1 igb

i2c_algo_bit           12633  2 igb,mgag200

i2c_core               28590  5 drm,igb,drm_kms_helper,mgag200,i2c_algo_bit

ptp                    13019  1 igb

pps_core               12906  1 ptp

wmi                    13114  0 

```

I do not even know which could be suspected of taking care of the card reader. But I have the suspicion that no one of these does it...

The /dev directory looks as this:

```

 ls     

autofs           log                 pts     tty10  tty34  tty58   ttyS23   vcs2

block            loop0               random  tty11  tty35  tty59   ttyS24   vcs3

bsg              loop1               raw     tty12  tty36  tty6    ttyS25   vcs4

btrfs-control    loop2               rtc     tty13  tty37  tty60   ttyS26   vcs5

bus              loop3               rtc0    tty14  tty38  tty61   ttyS27   vcs6

cdrom            loop4               scd0    tty15  tty39  tty62   ttyS28   vcs7

char             loop5               sda     tty16  tty4   tty63   ttyS29   vcsa

console          loop6               sda1    tty17  tty40  tty7    ttyS3    vcsa1

core             loop7               sda2    tty18  tty41  tty8    ttyS30   vcsa12

cpu              loop-control        sda3    tty19  tty42  tty9    ttyS31   vcsa2

cpu_dma_latency  mapper              sda4    tty2   tty43  ttyS0   ttyS4    vcsa3

cuse             mcelog              sda5    tty20  tty44  ttyS1   ttyS5    vcsa4

disk             md0                 sda6    tty21  tty45  ttyS10  ttyS6    vcsa5

dri              mem                 sdb     tty22  tty46  ttyS11  ttyS7    vcsa6

fb0              mouse               sdb1    tty23  tty47  ttyS12  ttyS8    vcsa7

fd               mqueue              sg0     tty24  tty48  ttyS13  ttyS9    vfio

full             net                 sg1     tty25  tty49  ttyS14  uhid     vga_arbiter

fuse             network_latency     sg2     tty26  tty5   ttyS15  uinput   vhci

hidraw0          network_throughput  shm     tty27  tty50  ttyS16  urandom  vhost-net

hidraw1          null                sr0     tty28  tty51  ttyS17  usb      watchdog

hidraw2          nvram               stderr  tty29  tty52  ttyS18  usbmon0  watchdog0

hpet             port                stdin   tty3   tty53  ttyS19  usbmon1  zero

initctl          ppp                 stdout  tty30  tty54  ttyS2   usbmon2

input            ptmx                tty     tty31  tty55  ttyS20  vcs

ipmi0            ptp0                tty0    tty32  tty56  ttyS21  vcs1

kmsg             ptp1                tty1    tty33  tty57  ttyS22  vcs12

```

Could it be md0?

I am getting the strange felling that the SD card reader is not even conected to the motherboard. I check if the BIOS lists it as maybe some possible boot device, or i may have to disassemble the machine.

Greetings

wpkzz

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Could it be md0? 

No, I don´t think so.

----------

## Logicien

I have an integrated card reader on the Pci bus of a laptop, the module who drive it is sdhci-pci. I have an integrated card reader on the Usb bus of an other laptop. According to lsusb -t, the module is ehci-pci. I can see each of them using lspci and lsusb.

Until you insert an Sd card into the card reader, you will not see any device file from the card reader controler. A card reader is a controler on a bus and an Sd card is a mass storage connected to that controler.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wpkzz,

I'll guess that the card reader is disabled in the BIOS, since its not listed in lsusb nor lspci.

It will appear as one /dev/sdX entry per slot when all is well.

/dev/md0 is the first raid device.

If you wgetpaste dmesg, we can look it over.

----------

## wpkzz

Well, here it is the bpaste:

[url]

https://bpaste.net/show/98ae5c94e2fc

[/url]

Thanks, banda!

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I would increase the speed of search much, if you open the case of the your computer.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wpkzz,

Its not there.  Its either :-

a) an option thats not fitted to your hardware - you have the slots but there is no hardware.

b) broken

c) disabled

----------

## wpkzz

Well, following Keruskerfuerst advice, I opened the computer case and it seems to be there. But it is part of a front control panel that has an information display and they are connected with the same cable to the motherboard to a port labeled simply front control panel. The usb ports on the front are, in contrast, connected with their own cable to the adecuate ports in the motherboard. I did not dare to open more the machine, so I couldn't see if the devices have a name/brand/model or anything.  

I am beggining to think that it is a PXE security device only for booting. Seems weird though... couldn't it be used as a normal port

afterwards?

Thank guys

----------

## NeddySeagoon

wpkzz,

Pictures may be useful.

Also count the wires it the front panel control cable.

There are normally two per switch and two per LED.  

A USB port neeeds four.

the motherboard info from dmidecode may be useful too.

----------

